# Direct2PC Available to customers?



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

If DTV has approved Dircet2PC, how do normal/regular customers go about getting it?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

This link is to the issue thread and it has the link where to download the software....http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143145


----------

